# Albino Zebra Red Top



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a picture of my Albino Zebra Red Top


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## [email protected] 70 (Feb 28, 2011)

*KrÃƒÂ¡sa :thumb: :thumb: *


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW...


----------



## rls07c (Feb 11, 2011)

I do not believe that is an Albino Zebra Red Top. I think it is an Red Top Cobalt (Metriaclima callainos) I have a identical looking fish to your picture and believe he is a cobalt. What do you think?

Here is a link below.

http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=23


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

rls07c said:


> I do not believe that is an Albino Zebra Red Top. I think it is an Red Top Cobalt (Metriaclima callainos) I have a identical looking fish to your picture and believe he is a cobalt. What do you think?
> 
> Here is a link below.
> 
> http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=23


Your link is rather confused on the species. Metriaclima callainos is not a red topped cichlid at all, rather has the uniform colour of the body in the dorsal fin. The trade name cobalt, is also used in Err there.

This is your standard cobalt - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=787

This is what is typically sold as the Albino Zebra Red Top, a common name, but Metriaclima greshakei http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2317


----------



## Brimoore27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice replies!  I will be posting pics of my tank and all my fish soon. I have more lace rock arriving tomorrow morning! Can't wait!


----------

